# Anyone have a Bonnie's Angel Maltese?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all!

I know she had been a good breeder in years past...just checking to see who has one of her pups? She seems to have the look that I want- similar to my beloved Delilah. The breeder that I got her and Samson from isn't breeding/showing at the moment. So I am back on the hunt to add a little white ball of fluff to our home. A house just isn't the same without a sweet and loveable Maltese. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I know she had been a good breeder in years past...just checking to see who has one of her pups? She seems to have the look that I want- similar to my beloved Delilah. The breeder that I got her and Samson from isn't breeding/showing at the moment. So I am back on the hunt to add a little white ball of fluff to our home. A house just isn't the same without a sweet and loveable Maltese.
> 
> Thanks!


Delilahs mommy,
I got Lena from Bonnie. Lena is on my avatar, she is 10 years old now.
I can only give you great feedback (but it was 10 years ago). Lena is a very sweet Maltese.
I got her when she was 7 months and it was great for me because she was already trained and well socialized. 
She is great around people, children, dogs, cats. She is not fearful. She likes everybody, she is a very happy dog 
Because she is small (6 lbs), i can carry her anywhere.
I spoil her too much because we have a special bond. She loves being with me and follows me everywhere when I am home.
Regarding her health, she has bad teeth, but that's ok, I brush her teeth everyday and the vet monitors her teeth.
You can contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lena is sooo cute--definitely has the signature Angel face! Glad to hear you had a good experience with Bonnie. She was so nice to me when I was looking for a second Maltese back in the day.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> Lena is sooo cute--definitely has the signature Angel face! Glad to hear you had a good experience with Bonnie. She was so nice to me when I was looking for a second Maltese back in the day.


Thank you very much Zooeysmom. 😊
I feel so blessed to have Lena. Bonnie found the perfect dog for me and I am very thankful


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Lilysdream said:


> Delilahs mommy,
> I got Lena from Bonnie. Lena is on my avatar, she is 10 years old now.
> I can only give you great feedback (but it was 10 years ago). Lena is a very sweet Maltese.
> I got her when she was 7 months and it was great for me because she was already trained and well socialized.
> ...


Thank you! I am going to give Bonnie a call after the holidays. I recall now speaking with her back in 2009 when I was still searching for the right breeder before getting Delilah. She didn't have any puppies then. My Samson and Delilah were both under 6 lbs. Sam was 5.5-6 and Delilah was 4.5 for a long time but eventually little piggy was about 5ish. I miss them both so much. Especially my Delilah, she was just so smart and loving. I am still in disbelief that boom, one day fine and the next day not and gone in less than 48 hours. I think when I took her to the vet and they took her from me at the car (they wouldn't let me go in), she got scared and panicked and had a seizure and that caused her to go into cardiac arrest. Uggh That is the worst part of being a pet parent is watching our babies leave us. I was sure though I had a few more years with her after losing Sam last year.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I don‘t have one of Bonnies fluffs but someone on FB just got a retired one. She passed on a puppy that was available, so you might want to reach out to her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I may be wrong but it is my understanding that Bonnie is not breeding (or showing) at this time. She has been ill.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I may be wrong but it is my understanding that Bonnie is not breeding (or showing) at this time. She has been ill.


I thought so too, but Lynn just got that older pup and passed on a puppy she had. Maybe she had one last litter 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Delilah's Mommy, please call Bonnie and get that puppy before I do something crazy 😂

I hope Bonnie is okay and recovers from whatever is ailing her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You can try, but I think you may be too late.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't wait to hear some news!


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Thank you! I am going to give Bonnie a call after the holidays. I recall now speaking with her back in 2009 when I was still searching for the right breeder before getting Delilah. She didn't have any puppies then. My Samson and Delilah were both under 6 lbs. Sam was 5.5-6 and Delilah was 4.5 for a long time but eventually little piggy was about 5ish. I miss them both so much. Especially my Delilah, she was just so smart and loving. I am still in disbelief that boom, one day fine and the next day not and gone in less than 48 hours. I think when I took her to the vet and they took her from me at the car (they wouldn't let me go in), she got scared and panicked and had a seizure and that caused her to go into cardiac arrest. Uggh That is the worst part of being a pet parent is watching our babies leave us. I was sure though I had a few more years with her after losing Sam last year.


Oh I am very sorry, Delilah's mom. It must have been very hard 😢


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> I may be wrong but it is my understanding that Bonnie is not breeding (or showing) at this time. She has been ill.


Oh, I did not know. I hope Bonnie is feeling better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a Bonnie's Angel. It was Ava, who passed away very suddenly last month at 12 years old. She was the prettiest maltese I've ever seen....well I may be speaking as a mother, . Anyway, I did speak with Bonnie recently and she offered me a puppy who will be ready to go home in a month or two...I'm not even sure of her age at this point. Because she is still recovering, Bonnie is harder than normal to communicate with. She told me this was the only puppy she had available. Hopefully I'll get more information and photos soon, I check my email every day. Hope this helps you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I have not known other "Angel" dogs from Bonnie---but Ava was one of a kind! I loved the way she could lift that left eye-brow---Ms. Personality for sure! In fact, she had your personality! We all miss her & long for you to find another pup that can complete your pack--- not to replace her of course. I can't wait to see what lies ahead for all of us in 2021.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If it wasn't Delilah's Mom, I'm glad it's you, Pat! SO exciting!


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

The A Team said:


> I had a Bonnie's Angel. It was Ava, who passed away very suddenly last month at 12 years old. She was the prettiest maltese I've ever seen....well I may be speaking as a mother, . Anyway, I did speak with Bonnie recently and she offered me a puppy who will be ready to go home in a month or two...I'm not even sure of her age at this point. Because she is still recovering, Bonnie is harder than normal to communicate with. She told me this was the only puppy she had available. Hopefully I'll get more information and photos soon, I check my email every day. Hope this helps you.
> View attachment 275170


I am very happy for you ! As I told you before, I got Lena thanks to you and Ava ! And Lena is the sweetest dog I have ever had. She is an angel.
I hope Delilah's mom will be lucky too 🧡


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I know she had been a good breeder in years past...just checking to see who has one of her pups? She seems to have the look that I want- similar to my beloved Delilah. The breeder that I got her and Samson from isn't breeding/showing at the moment. So I am back on the hunt to add a little white ball of fluff to our home. A house just isn't the same without a sweet and loveable Maltese.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

I too had a neighbor that got a maltese from Bonnie. Very beautiful. However, you may want to check out AlwayMaltese in Arab, AL. I got my maltese from Alan. They are healthy five year olds, 5 lbs each, lovable,, and sociable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, I have not known other "Angel" dogs from Bonnie---but Ava was one of a kind! I loved the way she could lift that left eye-brow---Ms. Personality for sure! In fact, she had your personality! We all miss her & long for you to find another pup that can complete your pack--- not to replace her of course. I can't wait to see what lies ahead for all of us in 2021.


 AVA was one of a kind....she was special. This is why I am so apprehensive I know I don't need another "dog"....but I do need another Ava. My heart needs her


----------

